# Verità



## Martes (14 Novembre 2021)

Mariti attenti, ora lo dice anche una ricerca: le donne dormono meglio con un cane nel letto
					

Lo studio americano: più rilassante rispetto a un partner. E non russa...




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Novembre 2021)

Io so solo che mia moglie non permette l’ingresso in camera di cane e gatto.
A me l’idea che cani e gatti possano dormire nel mio letto fa abbastanza schifo.
Hanno il loro di letto, io mica glielo uso.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io so solo che mia moglie non permette l’ingresso in camera di cane e gatto.
> A me l’idea che cani e gatti possano dormire nel mio letto fa abbastanza schifo.
> Hanno il loro di letto, io mica glielo uso.


Cane no, gatto si.


----------

